# Calling All St. Thomas Experts - we have a whole lot questions!



## Weimaraner (Oct 18, 2010)

We're headed to St. Thomas in the winter. I have a ton of random questions for fellow TUG'ers. I appreciate any suggestions. We like to be very active on vacations but don't plan to rent a car on this trip (just because they drive on left and I think it's a bit of a challenge to drive there because of roads).

How much time should we allow at the airport for our flight home? Flight leaves STT at 3:45 p.m.

We plan to do an island tour with Sunny Liston. Any comments/suggestions.

Paradise point - waste of time/money? or worth it?

Staying at the Frenchman's Cove - is the Ritz very far away? we are interested in checking out for the spa and see if we would want to make a future visit.

Coral World/Coki Beach - we visited there a couple years ago and didn't feel "unsafe," however I read about the shooting in July. Do you think things have improved enough for a return visit?

We plan to take ferry to St. John. Are there plenty of cabs to catch who could show us around island? or take us to beach? is Westin very far away (again to check out for future visit)? 

We are interested in taking boating excursions however there are so many vendors it's hard to decide which to go with:


Fury sounds great because it's right near Marriott and a visit to Buck's Island to see sea turtles is intriguing. Do you see many sea turtles? Does Fury go to other worthwhile destinations?

Power boat trips - we're also interested in seeing Baths/Jost Van Dyke. I've seen the names Big Blue Excursions, New Horizons, Bad Kitty (Not sure if this one leaves St. Thomas or just St. John). Any thoughts/recommendations?

Thank you in advance for any information


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats on a great destination.  You really should re-think a rental car; to see the island proper, you'll spend more on taxis than a rental car.  Driving on the left really isn't that bad; other than the immediate downtown Charlotte Amalie, there are very few intersections to deal with.

The airport runs fine, I've never had a problem there.  Get there 1-1.5 hours prior.  The biggest problem I've had leaving, is they sit you in the extremely hot plane on the tarmac sometimes for a while - bring a water bottle.

Sorry, don't know Sunny Liston.

Paradise Point, well, let's just say, there are many free places to see the same thing; but there's nothing wrong with it.  Drake's Seat has a much nicer view of Magen's Bay and going to the now closed Mountain Top is an even better view of both sides (from the parking lot area now.)

Ritz is about 15 minutes away near Red Hook; very close to the Ritz is a wonderful beach called Secret Harbor - check it out.

There have been many reports in the VI news that Coki Beach is being/has been completely revamped and is now significantly safer and nicer than before.  Even when it was not as nice, I still took my little kids there.  Like alot of places on the island, I wouldn't go there at night.  Coki is fine now.  They wanted the cruise ships back, so they made it fine.

Definately, St. John is fantastic.  Taxis there are fine, Trunk Bay and Cinnamon Bay are not to be missed.  Also, a lot of great shops on St. John.

Fury is nice for a half day sail.  I have done it many times, each time I see at least 3 sea turtles; this last time I literally swam inches away from one for about 1 full minute before he went under again.

New Horizons II is good for British Virgin Islands, the Baths are excellent; however, I was disappointed with the short amount of time they let us have there.  Soggy Dollar Bar is a super beach with cool white sand.  All in all, NHII is a great trip.  I have not tried the others you mention.

Have Fun!


----------



## ailin (Oct 19, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> Power boat trips - we're also interested in seeing Baths/Jost Van Dyke. I've seen the names Big Blue Excursions, New Horizons, Bad Kitty (Not sure if this one leaves St. Thomas or just St. John). Any thoughts/recommendations?



We're going this winter as well for the first time and I've been doing a lot of research on day sails to the Baths/Jost Van Dyke.  I just booked with Stormy Petrel and Pirate Penny due to the good reviews on TripAdvisor and also because they only take 12 people.  They go to Jost M/W/F, the rest of the time they go snorkeling at Norman Island.
http://www.piratespenny.com/

I booked a day when there are 5 cruise ships in St Thomas and 0 in Tortola, hopefully we'll avoid the crowds on St Thomas and avoid the crowds at the Baths.

Here's a great website to check how many cruise ships are in port:
http://cruisett.com/ports.php


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 19, 2010)

Numismatist - thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions. You are so helpful! 

ailin - that tour is exactly what I was looking for!!!! I just contacted them for more info on the Baths/Jost Van Dyke tour. I picked a day when 6 ships on in town - good tip! You sound like someone who enjoys planning a great trip (like I do!) Thank you!


----------



## ailin (Oct 19, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> ailin - that tour is exactly what I was looking for!!!! I just contacted them for more info on the Baths/Jost Van Dyke tour. I picked a day when 6 ships on in town - good tip! You sound like someone who enjoys planning a great trip (like I do!) Thank you!



You're welcome!  Planning is half the fun.    If they don't get back to you right away it's because they're on vacation until November.  It took them a few days to get back to me.


----------

